# Strange crayfish death?



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Over the last couple of months I have lost 2 dwarf crayfish. They tank is in perfect condition water-wise but I have had 2 of the crays to show up relatively bloated, then they die. I feed mine pellets, brine shrimp and bloodworms. 

Any guidance or similar experiences appreciated.

chaz


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Possibly feeding too much/too often? If they have too much food available, they grow too quickly, and have problems molting.


----------

